# 1/64 scale decals



## Shaun M. Adams (Sep 29, 2019)

Good day all. I'm in the middle of making a bank robbery/bomb threat diorama... Where can I find NYC taxi decals and NYPD decals online?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! Just google nyc decals and take your pick 

If you have a local model train shop. They probably have them in stock or can get them.

:cheers2:


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Shaun M. Adams said:


> Good day all. I'm in the middle of making a bank robbery/bomb threat diorama... Where can I find NYC taxi decals and NYPD decals online?


JBot Decals does/did NYC taxi and three different NYC police decals in multiple scales including 1/64th. His online store is closed but you can see examples of the decals. You can write him directly and ask if he has any or is willing to print some up for you. You can reach him at [email protected]. Be sure to include NYC taxi and police decals in the subject window so he doen't discard your email as junk. Jim suffered a stroke over a year ago so please be patient, he'll answer when he can.


----------

